# Problemas despues de un tiempo de uso

## pelelademadera

Tengo problemas despues de usar la pc durante un tiempo....

funciona correctamente y despues de un tiempo, empieza a funcionar muy lento, por ejemplo, viendo un video, se ve cuadro por cuadro, en tiempo real, pero saltea cuadros, y debe ir a razon de 1 o 2 cuadros por segundo....

no encuentro razon para que suceda....

espero sugerencias...

gracias

----------

## Stolz

Puede tener muchas causas pero la primera que se me ocurre es que te quedas sin memoria RAM y el sistema comienza a usar memoria de intercambio (swap).

Estando el sistema funcionando de forma normal ejecuta

```
free -m
```

 y guarda el resultado. En cuanto empiece todo a ir lento ejecuta de nuevo el comando y compara los resultados. Tampoco estaría de más que eches un vistazo a los logs (/var/log/messages) por si se produce algún fallo de otro tipo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Puede tener muchas causas pero la primera que se me ocurre es que te quedas sin memoria RAM y el sistema comienza a usar memoria de intercambio (swap).
> 
> Estando el sistema funcionando de forma normal ejecuta
> 
> ```
> ...

 

gracias por la respuesta.

mira, logre solucionar el problema pero no se bien a que se debio esta solucion.

el problema aparentemente era el framebuffer

instale esto y desde ahi anda mal, lo desinstale con todas las dependencias y quite el servicio de arranque y andubo de maravilla...

tenes idea de cual puede ser la causa...

lo quitado fue " klibc fbgrab splashutils"

lo de la ram podria ser, pero tengo 2 gigas de ram.... descartado totalmente

gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Puede tener muchas causas pero la primera que se me ocurre es que te quedas sin memoria RAM y el sistema comienza a usar memoria de intercambio (swap).
> 
> Estando el sistema funcionando de forma normal ejecuta
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A veces existen problemas entre los drivers de framebuffer y los drivers propietarios usados en X. O quizás simplemente la "solución" haya sido casualidad y no tenga nada que ver con eso. Sin más datos no podemos hacer más que formular teorías.

 *Quote:*   

> lo de la ram podria ser, pero tengo 2 gigas de ram.... descartado totalmente

 

La madre de la mitad de los problemas es el hecho de presuponer sin nisiquiera comprobar. No se debe descartar nada sin al menos hacer una comprobación en vivo mientras el problema se está manifestando. Da igual que tengas 10 gigas de ram, la ram se puede llenar en segundos porque es una memoria muy rápida, y un programa con un memory leak puede llenar toda tu ram en muy poco tiempo. Cuando eso para linux comienza a hacer swap, provocando comportamientos como los que describes.

En cualquier caso, si no vuelve a manifestarse pues mejor. Si lo hiciera, comprueba la memoria como te dijeron arriba.

----------

## pelelademadera

volvio a suceder

chequee la ram= swap usado=0

ram usada=398....

no parece haber problemas ahi

en /var/log/messages encontre:

todo lo del inicio.....

Aug  8 12:50:45 pelo-pc kernel: bttv0: PLL can sleep, using XTAL (28636363).

Aug  8 13:01:45 pelo-pc kernel: Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 1466622371 ns)

apagado de la pc....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo tu hardware está sano? Como anda de temperatura real el gpu de tu placa de video?

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Todo tu hardware está sano? Como anda de temperatura real el gpu de tu placa de video?
> 
> Salud!

 

52ºC    8500GT...

creo que la falla es el kernel....

volví al 2.6.24-r8 yahasta ahora lleva unas 12 hs sin causar problemas....

el 2.6.25.* y el 2.6.26 me causaron problemas

----------

